# Siemens High Speed Rail Possibilities...



## pebbleworm (Jun 12, 2010)

I clicked on a banner ad on an obscure non-rail forum and found this page:

http://www.usa.siemens.com/industry/us/hsr...stc=usccc011003

Some interesting information on equipment, at least for me!


----------



## PerRock (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting....

Their planned trainset for the Midwest is the "Viaggio" appears to be the same as the 'RailJet' train running in Austria. Which I have been on and is a very nice train.

peter


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jun 20, 2010)

PerRock said:


> Interesting....
> Their planned trainset for the Midwest is the "Viaggio" appears to be the same as the 'RailJet' train running in Austria. Which I have been on and is a very nice train.
> 
> peter


This is what I've heard. A lot of the reports talk about "110 MPH now, and 150 MPH later." I assume this means that once we upgrade the rails, the P42s will be capable of 110 MPH, and then will eventually be replaced by the Viaggios. Am I on track in my assumption here?


----------



## Eric S (Jun 20, 2010)

Ozark Southern said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting....
> ...


I would say it means that Siemens hopes to sell the Viaggio to some entity (Amtrak, or Illinois, or Ohio, or ?) that would operate those trains in the Midwest, not that any entity in the Midwest has plans (at this point) to purchase the Viaggio. Wisconsin has already purchased Talgo trainsets (and I seem to recall Missouri talked about doing the same) and Illinois and Ohio (assuming Ohio's 3C project is built) have not yet indicated what sort of equipment they will purchase.


----------

